# MF 1552 with cab won't go in reverse



## Kassfarmer (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking for help with tractor that doesn't want to go into reverse. Although it moved jerkingly it sounded as if gears were not meshing fully and were grinding. Had to get a round bale in to feed, and used reverse as little as possible. Now rear tires are not engaging in reverse but front tires are still engaged. Thanks for any advice.


----------

